# Telescopic Ladder



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

I did forum search to see if this has been discussed and didn't find much. I bought a 12 ft telescopic ladder. I got it for stairwells. Thought it'd be so much more convenient than man handling my 17 ft werner multi position ladder. I damage property trying to unfold it straight. 

Does anyone have any tips, feedback or reviews? Places I should NOT use it. My helper who weighs 2 bills and change said I won't find him more than two rungs high on that thing. I myself weigh a buck and a quarter so feel confident going higher.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Don't own one, but I knew there were a few threads on here about them. Just punch in 'telescopic' to the google search option under the search tab. Here's one of the threads I found.

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/telescopic-ladders-26360/

I know what you mean about doing stairwells. Last weekend I was doing one and swearing a lot while positioning my 3way ladder and then an 8/13 aluminum plank over some really nice hardwood stairs. A telescopic ladder would at least reduce the potential for damaging something.

Gonna move this to the tools and equipment subforum since I assume you're not trying to sell it.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

AngieM said:


> I did forum search to see if this has been discussed and didn't find much. I bought a 12 ft telescopic ladder. I got it for stairwells. Thought it'd be so much more convenient than man handling my 17 ft werner multi position ladder. I damage property trying to unfold it straight.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips, feedback or reviews? Places I should NOT use it. My helper who weighs 2 bills and change said I won't find him more than two rungs high on that thing. I myself weigh a buck and a quarter so feel confident going higher.


I bought a Warner three section ladder for stairwells. It goes up to 13 feet and has a weight capacity of 225lb. I love the thing. With it and the Pivot ladder tool I can handle most stairwells.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngieM (Apr 13, 2016)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Don't own one, but I knew there were a few threads on here about them. Just punch in 'telescopic' to the google search option under the search tab. Here's one of the threads I found.
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/telescopic-ladders-26360/
> 
> ...


Thank you! Not sure how I did that.


----------



## PaPainter724 (Apr 22, 2016)

I'm about 235 and never had a problem on those ladders. I have a guy pushing 300 and other than not liking heights he has no problems with them either. We get a lot of use with them on exterior work where clearance is limited and you can adjust the ladder vs a regular sliding ladder.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We have one rated to #250 for stairways as well that we use with a pivot tool. It is much easier to do than a Little Giant style ladder. No issues yet, but I would not treat it as an "all day, everyday" use ladder. Great tool to have for tight areas.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Personally, the only place I find mine at all useful is in a bathroom skylight or similar tight/high quarters.
Stairwells, I just use my 16 with adjustable feet and either 2x4 or 2x6 blocks doubled up. Sometimes the tread depth is off.... Not ideal, but neither is painting in a stairwell.:/ I have 2 pivots, I'm just not a huge fan.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrpaintman (Dec 1, 2017)

I have the green one, rated for 300 pounds, love it and use it a lot. It has never been a problem when i've been on it. However, I do turn the ladder around so the little plastic pegs are on the inside. I stepped on one and it came out, fairly easy to put back in but not worth it to do it constantly. I am pushing 300 and feel very secure on it.


----------

